# Inlay tip



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

This is just a tip to save you some big bucks, from 10.oo to 80.oo dollars for your inlay kits..

" Many of us own an inlay bushing set that was designed for a 1/8" router bit.
That's great for small inlays but when you are doing larger or thicker inlays, a 1/8" bit is too slow and too fragile."

If you have a lathe or a mate that has one you can make your own offset rings for the brass/steel guides that you now have ..

I have said this many times B/4 you can't have to many brass guides, and yes you can do inlay jobs on the router table, the key is the offset ring and your pattern/template ,the ring and guide will do all the work for you.
And yes you can use the standard router bit to do inlay work you are just going down 1/4" of less in the stock.. to hold the inlay in place..and to cut the inlay to sit in the hole..

Here's a small list of the rings you can make and use on your brass guides ,the PC type and the OP type work very well..by the way the rings will fit both type of guides ( PC and the OP/Lee Valley type) so to say you just need to make one for each size..
But if you are going to make one why not make all 3 of them at the same time then you have a complete set..and you just saved about 80.oo dollars..

Just a note...to make a line up pin for the 3/8" one just pop in a 1/2 " or 5/8" brass or a Alum. bolt in the lathe .turn the head down to fit inside the guide just right and turn the bolt down to 1/4" now you have a line up pin, it's a must have item to get the guide on did center in your router or router table. 


Be sure to check your guides b/4 you make your rings they are NOT all made the same.

All the rings are 1/4" thick.

for 1/8" bit size
Ring size
I.D. .287
O.D .562

For 1/4" bit size
Ring Size
I.D. .434
O.D. .936

For 3/8" bit size
Ring Size
I.D. .748
O.D. 1.497
+++++
Shear Angle Straight Router Bits
#7789
$7.95
MLCS Straight Router Bits

Or for inlay jobs on the router table▼ but you must make your own pins to fit the fixture below, easy stuff on the lathe..
Daisy Pin Router
===


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That information was excellent young Robert BUT, like me, I'm sure that everyone would like you to do a photo-shoot, you know what you and I often say, "a picture is worth a thousand words", so just imagine haw many words can be saved with a full photo-shoot. Just in case any member thinks that you don't know HOW to make a photo-shoot, let me tell them that it was YOU who put me on to "paint.net" and taught me how to use it to add text to my photos. So, my friend, how about it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

I would but I have to many now, I think 10,000 pictures should do it  for now, don't you mate. that's 723MB mate..that's about 4 CD's of info, and it takes up 1.4GB of space on my HD..

one of many Harry ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/13243-levon.html


===



harrysin said:


> That information was excellent young Robert BUT, like me, I'm sure that everyone would like you to do a photo-shoot, you know what you and I often say, "a picture is worth a thousand words", so just imagine haw many words can be saved with a full photo-shoot. Just in case any member thinks that you don't know HOW to make a photo-shoot, let me tell them that it was YOU who put me on to "paint.net" and taught me how to use it to add text to my photos. So, my friend, how about it?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

No problem these days Bob, I'm sure that you are familiar with this "cloud" thingy that my grandson talks about!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

"cloud" thingy " = ???, see it one min.gone the next .

http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/hv4sz/ubuntu_one_for_android_or_yet_another_cloud_thingy/
==



harrysin said:


> No problem these days Bob, I'm sure that you are familiar with this "cloud" thingy that my grandson talks about!


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> HI Harry
> 
> I would but I have to many now, I think 10,000 pictures should do it  for now, don't you mate. that's 723MB mate..that's about 4 CD's of info, and it takes up 1.4GB of space on my HD..
> 
> ...


Hi Bob....I have the ideal solution to saving space on my HD when saving pictures. I have a 16 Gig Corsair Memory stick that will hold several thousand pictures. I don't have a single picture on my HD and the stick stays plugged into one of my USB slots all the time. I also have another 8 Gig for my PDF files, woodworking plans and pictures. I keep 3 two Gig sticks in my car with 262 songs on each to plug into my car stereo USB port. The cost of the sticks have gone down dramatically since I started using them around 4-5 years ago.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Thanks
Yep I use them also I have a box of them by the computer but no real way to mark them with what is on them other than plugging it in to the port..I tried plastic bags but it's more of a pain than it's worth for me..

I should get a BIG one ,just the other day I put the files on a DVD for a backup just in case..I'm a real big fan of the DVD I'm a cheap old SOB..I can buy a stack of them for 8.oo bucks..I must have 5000 DVD's full of stuff..4.8 gig on each of them.. 
I should note this is not the only forum I'm on all the time the other one is http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/win2000 and I have just over 10.000 posted items on that one also and it takes many of the DVD's to hold that data, no pictures just text the norm..and tons of web site links....
I use DEX as a name on that one.. 

====




Ken Bee said:


> Hi Bob....I have the ideal solution to saving space on my HD when saving pictures. I have a 16 Gig Corsair Memory stick that will hold several thousand pictures. I don't have a single picture on my HD and the stick stays plugged into one of my USB slots all the time. I also have another 8 Gig for my PDF files, woodworking plans and pictures. I keep 3 two Gig sticks in my car with 262 songs on each to plug into my car stereo USB port. The cost of the sticks have gone down dramatically since I started using them around 4-5 years ago.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> Thanks
> Yep I use them also I have a box of them by the computer but no real way to mark them with what is on them other than plugging it in to the port..I tried plastic bags but it's more of a pain than it's worth for me..
> ...


I used CD's and DVD's both until I discovered the Memory sticks. I just moved everything to my sticks and trash canned the disks. I use my printer to print out the contents and scotch tape the info on my different sticks. My Corsair stick is round, made of aircraft grade aluminum and is about the size of a shotgun shell. Lifetime guarantee against about anything. Run it through washer and dryer, no problem. Run over it with your car, no problem. Drop it out of an airplane, no problem. Get the picture?


----------

